# A SERIOUS question for Marketwaves



## tech/a (31 May 2005)

Waves.

I enjoy your chart posts and agree with much of your analysis.

I'm sure Im not alone in asking if.

(1) You could show a REALTIME---not HINDSITE---example of trading the analysis.If your using 15 min charts then the timestamp at the top left tells all.

(2) OR point out the trigger you are looking for that would than have you in a position---out of a position/stopping a position.

(3) I would be interested in watching some trades using the analysis win lose or draw.

(4) You dont trade breakouts then what DO you trade?

It takes Years to become proficient at some of the analysis techniques you use----if traders are going to consider taking those years to learn these techniques then a demonstration of how its all put to practical use would be appreciated.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (31 May 2005)

*Re: A SERIOUS Question/s for Marketwaves.*

To....  Tech/a  

It's taken me about 3 yrs to come to the conclusions that you see here in  the posts that I provide.....  It is very difficult to take 3yrs of observations and put it into a single post... That's why there are seminars and books and  tapes are sold...

In short, I believe that there are 2 types of technical traders....

*One who buys pullbacks*.... basically before a potential break-out. 

and  

*One who buys after a market appears to have broken out..* 
So called momentum traders.... looking to ride the trend....

I'm in the first group.....  I'm looking for the dips so to speak, I'm looking for  the pullbacks.

Anyway..........

To see a better explanation...... please go into the section in the forum  called 'Trading Systems/Strategies'..... There you will see a premise of how I  am interpreting the various markets....

Or click here:

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1432

It's not all of it, but it is the best way.... that I have found to be able to  answer your question in a short period of time.

*It's there for all to see....*


----------



## tech/a (31 May 2005)

*Re: A SERIOUS Question/s for Marketwaves.*

I'll reply there


----------

